# Quick pic of my latest project...



## godsdaddy (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally got around to converting another Ruger 10/22 I had in the safe. This one is just for all around plinking/varmint control for the house. (I live in the middle of B.F.E. nowhere and can (legally and safely) shoot off the back porch if I want).

The before:









And the after:









Changed out the stock for a Houge Overmold and the barrel for a Tactical Solutions 18" aluminum target barrel. Added a last-shot hold-open, extended mag release, and Volquarsen target hammer, sear, and spring kit. Total time was about an hour and a half with minimal fitting. The results were noticable in the much improved trigger pull and ease of dropping the mags with the extended release. Accuracy on this little rimfire was always excellent, and is only improved with the quality new components. Probably way more accurate than the Tasco scope or the shooter (me) can keep up with. I think ten shots at 50 meters were all touching. Total cost was under $300 for the parts, so I think it was well worth it. Enjoy!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a pretty sweet 10/22! :smt023


----------

